# Honda GX160 Throttle



## rafiki505 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a honda gx 160 and I am not able to get it to idle. I don;t know if I have the springs on right although they appear to be. It will idle if I hold it there only?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Is the engine surging? Could be that the carb is either dirty/plugged, or there is water in the gas.

Have you tried adjusting the idle speed screw?


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi rafiki505 

be sure to have the idle speed screw in far enough to make it idle and make sure the idle jet on the top side ( plastic, situated under the speed adjuster screw) is clear as well as is the rest of the internals are clear as welland make sure you have adjusted the governor and the tappetts are set to 0.004 & 0.005 thou - clean the tank and fuel filter and tap as well - these engines have a low oil shut down on them so make sure oil level is ok and is of the right type 20w/50 is ok 

let me know what its 

mstpops


----------

